# Nickstar



## KEITH SEVILLE (Dec 15, 2005)

Just to confirm that the Nickstar - originally known as the Whitstar sailed
from Alfred Lock, Birkenhead very early this morning bound for Lagos giving an eta 2300 hours 18th June 2009.
It seems that she has been sold to the buyer of the Whitkirk namely Great Eagle Maritime and will be registered Equatorial Guinea.

Regards
Keith


----------

